# It’s a boy!



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html



The Duchess of Sussex has given birth to a healthy baby boy, Buckingham Palace has announced. 
Meghan went into labour in the early hours of this morning - having been more than a week overdue - and gave birth to a boy weighing 7lbs 3oz at 5.26am.
Speaking from Windsor, the Duke of Sussex said: 'I'm very excited to announce that Meghan and myself had a baby boy this morning, a very healthy baby boy. I'm so incredibly proud of my wife.' 
The baby's sex was a surprise for the duke and duchess, who had chosen not to find out what they are having until after the birth.


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2019)

So very happy for them.   And now the name guessing starts ....


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

Yes...I forgot to say ...Congratulations!

I saw a list of the probable choices for names but I’ve already forgotten, lol

I do remember seeing Albert on the list though.


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2019)

Harry is beaming ...  Now we want to see pictures of the baby.


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Harry is beaming ...  Now we want to see pictures of the baby.



He sure is!  I think I read that it will be two days before we see the baby, I’m hoping I’m mistaken!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2019)

I hope he's a little terror like his father!!! layful:nthego:


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I hope he's a little terror like his father!!! layful:nthego:



It will be fun to watch.  I love the children of the royals, they’re so cute and fun to see pics.

Im also so emotional when it comes to babies....I have to go to Curves in 5 minutes and I’m trying to hold back tears after seeing Harry’s Happy face!!

Its been up and down morning with babies for me...first I read about Rkunsaw’s great grandson and now this.

Its going to be a teary day for me...I’ll be watching the newest episode of Call the Midwife later and that always has me shed a few tears...

Tears of joy...tears of sadness...


----------



## Falcon (May 6, 2019)

Daddys  all  smiles.  Congrats  Pop !


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2019)

Awwww... I didn’t know. How adorable. He looks so happy and proud.


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2019)

Finally. Good to know all is well.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2019)

I just saw that..I've been out in the garden , so I didn't hear the announcement, which was probably Bellowed from Buck house.... 

My money is on the baby being called Albert ..after the Queens' Father ...or Alexander ( the Queen's middle name is Alexandra )


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2019)

Thank goodness; now Meghan can quit holding on to her baby bump.  :laugh:   I'm glad the little fellow is healthy; congrats to the family.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2019)

I vote for Spencer.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2019)

I don't think so tbh RR...because Charles Spencer (Dianas brother)  is still around, and he's not a favourite of the Royals, but you never know ...maybe!!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I vote for Spencer.



I like that, RR.   I was hoping for a little Diana but apparently that wasn't to be.


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I just saw that..I've been out in the garden , so I didn't hear the announcement, which was probably Bellowed from Buck house....
> 
> My money is on the baby being called Albert ..after the Queens' Father ...or Alexander ( the Queen's middle name is Alexandra )



Well, we have both names in our family....Albert as middle name And Alexander as a first name.  Not in my immediate family though...uncles and nephews.

I like Alexander!

My daughter’s middle name is Alexandra...wow, all these similarities...I’m beginning to feel like Royalty, hahahaha.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2019)

Maybe he will have a string of names, like Charles....  Prince Charles Philip Arthur George, Prince of Wales


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I just saw that..I've been out in the garden , so I didn't hear the announcement, which was probably Bellowed from Buck house....
> 
> My money is on the baby being called Albert ..after the Queens' Father ...or Alexander ( the Queen's middle name is Alexandra )




When I first woke up and looked at news while drinking coffee I saw nothing, then a little later it was the headline everywhere.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 6, 2019)

I'm an American, and a guy. I don't understand the fascination some have with the Royal Family. Some "Royals people" know intimate things about them. More than they know about their best friends. The "Royals people" have great affection for them. My ex knew more about Lady Di than she knew about me. Can someone explain why the Royals hit such a nerve?


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm an American, and a guy. I don't understand the fascination some have with the Royal Family. Some "Royals people" know intimate things about them. More than they know about their best friends. The "Royals people" have great affection for them. My ex knew more about Lady Di than she knew about me. Can someone explain why the Royals hit such a nerve?



I really don’t care one way or the other about the Royals except for the “Fairytale” aspect of it.  Maybe because I’m a female?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 6, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought maybe you were...........uh......nevah mind!


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I thought maybe you were...........uh......nevah mind!



Haha...not by a long shot, lol


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2019)

I hope the baby is a redhead just like his daddy!


----------



## Laurie (May 6, 2019)

Another mouth for the British taxpayer (me) to feed!


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> I hope the baby is a redhead just like his daddy!


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

Laurie said:


> Another mouth for the British taxpayer (me) to feed!



Well, I won’t get into that....not my problem.

Im sure there are many that feel that way...and many that don’t.

Do you have numbers on that, Laurie?

Just curious...


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Maybe he will have a string of names, like Charles....  Prince Charles Philip Arthur George, Prince of Wales



I saw a name in the comment section of one news app...it was hilarious...wish I would have copied it but I think parts of it were inappropriate anyway, lol.


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Thank goodness; now Meghan can quit holding on to her baby bump.  :laugh:   I'm glad the little fellow is healthy; congrats to the family.




Haha..I agree, she did go overboard with that...sometimes it took both hands, one on top and one on bottom.

Of course all the surrogate conspiracy nuts said it was because she was holding onto pillows.  I don’t buy that story.


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

And here is the other grandfather who now has a Royal for a grandson....




His relationship with his daughter has been such a mess that I don’t know if I should feel sorry for him or not....but it does look like he’s being ignored...maybe for the best!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> And here is the other grandfather who now has a Royal for a grandson....
> 
> His relationship with his daughter has been such a mess that I don’t know if I should feel sorry for him or not....but it does look like he’s being ignored...maybe for the best!!



I know how you feel, but maybe it is for the best. He allowed himself to be influenced by that greedy half-sister because he must be greedy himself.

Unlike the half-sister however, I believe he does love Meghan and is sorry. Too little, too late I'm afraid.

LOL- can you imagine if they named the baby 'Thomas' after her father??? OMG, the earth would split in half!


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I know how you feel, but maybe it is for the best. He allowed himself to be influenced by that greedy half-sister because he must be greedy himself.
> 
> Unlike the half-sister however, I believe he does love Meghan and is sorry. Too little, too late I'm afraid.
> 
> LOL- can you imagine if they named the baby 'Thomas' after her father??? OMG, the earth would split in half!



True!  As for name, Thomas won’t happen, lol...but I do like your idea of Spencer....I was just reading that they notified Diana’s siblings after notifying the Queen of the birth...thought that was a nice gesture.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I know how you feel, but maybe it is for the best. He allowed himself to be influenced by that greedy half-sister because he must be greedy himself.
> 
> Unlike the half-sister however, I believe he does love Meghan and is sorry. Too little, too late I'm afraid.
> 
> LOL- *can you imagine if they named the baby 'Thomas' after her father???* OMG, the earth would split in half!



Somehow I don't see that happening.   :laugh:


----------



## Beccaboo (May 6, 2019)

Congratulations to Prince Harry and Princess Meghan.


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2019)

Beccaboo said:


> Congratulations to Prince Harry and Princess Meghan.




Welcome to the forum!


----------



## applecruncher (May 6, 2019)

A healthy baby is born. Congratulations to Harry and Meghan.  

I heard on the evening news they plan on announcing a name and showing a picture on Wednesday.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2019)

Beccaboo said:


> Congratulations to Prince Harry and Princess Meghan.



Meghan is not a Princess...  She married a Prince, but because Harry is 7th in line to the throne she is  never likely to be the consort of the future king so  she will always remain a Duchess.., the Queen bestowed the title of Duke of Sussex on Harry when he married, he is Prince Henry of Wales , Duke or Sussex,  so Meghan became the Duchess of Sussex...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> *I'm an American, and a guy.* I don't understand the fascination some have with the Royal Family. Some "Royals people" know intimate things about them. More than they know about their best friends. The "Royals people" have great affection for them. My ex knew more about Lady Di than she knew about me. Can someone explain why the Royals hit such a nerve?



So is Harry and Meghan's new baby!

That is if they register his birth with the United States Consulate.

I wonder what the Royal Families position will be on that.

I think it would be great if Baby Sussex is granted dual citizenship.


----------



## Lara (May 6, 2019)

The Royal baby is eligible for dual citizenship...both American and British. I'm sure that's what will go down. Maybe we won't be hearing much about Brexit this week. If so the new baby boy has already started his legacy in the plus column.


----------



## norman (May 6, 2019)

:lol1:





Laurie said:


> Another mouth for the British taxpayer (me) to feed!


 *Just kidding, sweetie has followed the birth like it was her grandchild, she is now guessing the name. I'm pulling for Henry.*


----------



## Laurie (May 7, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Well, I won’t get into that....not my problem.
> 
> Im sure there are many that feel that way...and many that don’t.
> 
> ...




*I won’t get into that....not my problem.

*
It could be.  He's a US citizen by birth, don't forget and you could be asked to pay for his upkeep.  He could even run for President!

I have no figures on republicanism, but they must be growing all the time.  We have large numbers of immigrants who owe no fealty to the Crown.

Don't take my personal bit or fun too seriously.  

I swore an oath of allegiance to HM when I joined the military in 1953 and it's never been rescinded.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2019)

norman said:


> :lol1:   *Just kidding, sweetie has followed the birth like it was her grandchild, she is now guessing the name. I'm pulling for Henry.*



 Won't be Henry ( That's Harry's real name)


----------



## Bee (May 7, 2019)

Laurie said:


> *I won’t get into that....not my problem.
> 
> *
> It could be.  He's a US citizen by birth, don't forget and you could be asked to pay for his upkeep.  He could even run for President!
> ...



Here you go Laurie......

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47889162


----------



## CeeCee (May 7, 2019)

Laurie said:


> *I won’t get into that....not my problem.
> 
> *
> It could be.  He's a US citizen by birth, don't forget and you could be asked to pay for his upkeep.  He could even run for President!
> ...




thanks...didn’t even think about if he was a US citizen by birth but...still doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2019)

Laurie said:


> *I won’t get into that....not my problem.
> 
> *
> It could be.  He's a US citizen by birth, don't forget and *you could be asked to pay for his upkeep.*  He could even run for President!
> ...




I don't mind helping with his upkeep, we can revive the old Bundles for Britain campaign to help with his care.


----------



## norman (May 7, 2019)

Well I guess the name ''Norman'' does't have much chance either, if they would tell Grandfather Thomas he would sell it to the tabs and scoop Oprah, the Earth would split into for sure..:wink:





hollydolly said:


> Won't be Henry ( That's Harry's real name)


----------



## Laurie (May 7, 2019)

Don't knock "Bundles for Britain".

I was a recipient!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2019)

Congrats to the couple~Wonder what they will name him.Arthur, Albert or Phillip?


----------



## Laurie (May 8, 2019)

Both are possible as he's quite a way from the top, certainly as second or familial names..

However, for formal use Royals'  are normally named after born Royals, not consorts.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

Here he is in all his glory... 2 days old.....


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

Is it me but does Meghans face look very different? Younger?


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

So far, looks like every other baby

I agree Holly,Meghan does look slightly different...her face seems wider.

She also has a bigger after baby tummy than Kate did...

Her ankles don’t look swollen though...but she did have very thins ones so maybe a little. 

im just being catty...wish I looked as good as Kate or Meghan after giving birth, lol


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

No I don't think you're being catty CC. it's just an observation....


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

The meet & greet....


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2019)

I don't know about you guys, but 48 hours after giving birth, putting on high heels is the last thing I wanted  to do!.. 
They look very happy and have the look of 'parents' now.


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I don't know about you guys, but 48 hours after giving birth, putting on high heels is the last thing I wanted  to do!..
> They look very happy and have the look of 'parents' now.



Haha...same here!


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Is it me but does Meghans face look very different? Younger?



Less makeup?


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Less makeup?



Could be, or it could be the added pregnancy  weight has filled her face out. I do thing the round face makes her look younger tho'..


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Could be, or it could be the added pregnancy  weight has filled her face out. I do thing the round face makes her look younger tho'..




Could also be water retention....although her face doesn’t look puffy like my niece’s did...I was shocked when I saw her....but she must have gotten some IVs because her hands and feet and legs were swollen also.


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2019)

I noticed the heels too. I was thinking how uncomfortable that must have been.  Ladies who have given birth, think how you felt 48 hours after having your first offspring.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I noticed the heels too. I was thinking how uncomfortable that must have been.  Ladies who have given birth, think how you felt 48 hours after having your first offspring.



This is absolutely true, I went from 7 stones ( 98 pounds) to 10 stones (140 ).. with my daughter. I was wearing platform soles and heels up until the day she was born, ( stupidly despite my doctors warnings)  and 4 days after she was born on the day I was released from hospital I was back in the heels...


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2019)

Since she wants to break from tradition, why not come out and greet the press in some fuzzy bedroom slippers ...


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> This is absolutely true, I went from 7 stones ( 98 pounds) to 10 stones (140 ).. with my daughter. I was wearing platform soles and heels up until the day she was born, ( stupidly despite my doctors warnings)  and 4 days after she was born on the day I was released from hospital I was back in the heels...




I gained a LOT with my daughter and was in labor for about 30 hours, got stitches etc...

Plus, my husband went to work the day after I came home...I was on my own, had no family nearby, nothing!  I think that’s why I waited 5 years to have my son. 

I remember one visit back to my family in Pittsburgh while I was pregnant.  I was huge and to top it off I was wearing a long fake fur coat..my 10 years younger sister said I looked like a grizzly bear....I didn’t think that was funny at the time.

Next Wednesday it will be 48 years since I had my sweet bundle of joy. 

And yes, I’ve lost all the “baby” weight.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

I had a 57 hour labour...Saturday 'till Tuesday ...many stitches... ...totally on my own , my husband was in the Navy and at sea in the USA (Jacksonville, his ship was in refit)... they had to fly him home on compassionate 48 hour  leave but she was 4 days old by then...  he returned to his ship and we didn't see him again until daughter was 8 weeks old...


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I had a 57 hour labour...Saturday 'till Tuesday ...many stitches... ...totally on my own , my husband was in the Navy and at sea in the USA (Jacksonville, his ship was in refit)... they had to fly him home on compassionate 48 hour  leave but she was 4 days old by then...  he returned to his ship and we didn't see him again until daughter was 8 weeks old...




That must have been rough for you Holly.   My labor with my first daughter was about that long too ... days, not hours..  but my husband was there to yell at throughout the ordeal .. .. 
First babies do take longer.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

yes it was pretty rough Bonnie.. my second child was still born in the womb, that was rough too..


I do remember when one of my sister's was giving birth to her son, her husband was there and she was screaming obscenities at him, so he locked himself in the toilets and wouldn't come out, the nurses had to go and coax him out once the baby was born. What a whimp!! lol


----------



## norman (May 8, 2019)

artytime:





hollydolly said:


> Here he is in all his glory... 2 days old.....


artytime:  A very good pcture...


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

Harry's holding onto him so tightly, his thumb's gone white...


----------



## chic (May 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> yes it was pretty rough Bonnie.. my second child was still born in the womb, that was rough too..
> 
> 
> I do remember when one of my sister's was giving birth to her son, her husband was there and she was screaming obscenities at him, so he locked himself in the toilets and wouldn't come out, the nurses had to go and coax him out once the baby was born. What a whimp!! lol



Sorry to hear that Holly. It must have been really hard for you.


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2019)

Can't really see much of the baby.

Her face did get plumper and she looks very pretty like that. I saw a pic of her somewhere a few days before the birth and thought I noticed the change in her face. Poor thing was a nervous wreck in the video, you can tell because her hands were constantly in her hair. 

They both seem so happy!


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2019)

Archie Harrison Mountbatten-Windsor!!!


----------



## norman (May 8, 2019)

*ARCHIE....WTF... that is ugly...*:crying:


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

Ewwwww...I don't like  Archie.... Harrison is nice, meaning son of Harry, but of course Harry's name is actually Henry so it makes little sense....


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

It's funny, if you take both their _real_ names Rachel & Henry.... it sounds very different to Harry & Meghan, doesn't it?


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

I don’t like Archie either...I always think of the comic book character!


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2019)

Isn't Archie a nickname for Archibald? Like Archibald Leach, Cary Grant's real name.

As an American, I was surprised Meghan didn't think of the 2 famous Archie's in American comedy culture; Archie Andrews, comic strip teenager and Archie Bunker, a TV character who was rather a buffoon.
But maybe she's too young to have been really aware of these characters. 

I wonder if Archie may be the name of a loved one of either Harry's or Meghan's.


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Isn't Archie a nickname for Archibald? Like Archibald Leach, Cary Grant's real name.
> 
> As an American, I was surprised Meghan didn't think of the 2 famous Archie's in American comedy culture; Archie Andrews, comic strip teenager and Archie Bunker, a TV character who was rather a buffoon.
> But maybe she's too young to have been really aware of these characters.
> ...



yikes, forgot about Archie Bunker!!


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

yes it is the shortened version of Archibald.... I suspect we'll get to learn soon enough why they chose that name!!

Good thing he's too far down the line of succession  to be King...can you imagine King Archie.... ?


when we were little kids we used to have lots of playground songs we sang while skipping or playing ball.. and one of them...a little un PC nowadays went like this...


Archibald bald bald, king of the jews jews jews
Bought his wife wife wife a pair of shoes shoes shoes
When the shoes shoes shoes began to wear wear wear
Archibald bald bald began to swear swear swear.

When the swear swear swear began to stop stop stop
Archibald bald bald bought a shop shop shop
When the shop shop shop began to sell sell sell
Archibald bald bald bought a bell bell bell

When the bell bell bell began to ring ring ring
Archibald bald bald began to sing sing sing
Doh Rae Me Fah So Lah Tee Doh
Who stole my wife I do not know.


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

Wether it’s Archibald or Archie, doesn’t matter....both horrid to me, lol

What were they thinking??


----------



## chic (May 8, 2019)

^


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Archie Harrison Mountbatten-Windsor!!!



I thought you were kidding!   Wow!


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2019)

> When the *bell bell bell* began to ring ring ring
> Archibald bald bald began to sing sing sing
> Doh Rae Me Fah So Lah Tee Doh
> Who stole my wife I do not know.



Then there's  
[h=6]Archie Bell & The Drells - Tighten up (1968)[/h]
It goes on and on...LOL


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

If only they had chosen “Harrison” as his first name!   I really like that name and it could be Harry for short, so it would make some sense.


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2019)

Archie means “genuine,” “bold” and “brave” and is German in origin, according to the Press Association, while Harrison means “son of Harry” and is a likely nod to new dad Prince Harry. 

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/name-royal-baby-meghan-markle_n_5c9901d1e4b0a6329e19d299


There is a cute picture in the above link of the Queen and everyone looking at the baby.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

yes but Harry's name is really Henry..Bonnie...


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> yes but Harry's name is really Henry..Bonnie...



I know Holly, but what the heck ... just printing what I'm reading..


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

I know ..I'm only havin' a little fun with ya....


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2019)




----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>




:rofl:


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2019)

Meghan's face is swollen.   Check!
Archie is a horrible name.   Check!
High heels 2 days after birthing.  Check!

All my comments have already been covered.   :laugh:    Now I'm waiting on the conspiracy theories about why the baby is covered from head to toe and what they are trying to hide.    opcorn:


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2019)

OK .. RR... here's some more Archie's for ya:

https://www.famousbirthdays.com/names/archie.html


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

Y





Bonnie said:


> OK .. RR... here's some more Archie's for ya:
> 
> https://www.famousbirthdays.com/names/archie.html




Haha...and I thought there were only two!

Actually I was reading in one article that said Archie was becoming a popular name in England....don’t think it’s true for the US though.


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> OK .. RR... here's some more Archie's for ya:
> 
> https://www.famousbirthdays.com/names/archie.html



Cool, thanks Bonnie.


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2019)

Here's something strange to add ...  

https://www.bustle.com/p/prince-georges-nickname-is-archie-this-theory-may-explain-why-15903725

It's no surprise that Prince George's family doesn't call him "Prince George". While — barring any big changes to the monarchy — he will someday be the King of the United Kingdom, he's just a kid, and kids have nicknames. That said, George's is pretty surprising. 
According to a report from _The Sun_, Prince George's nickname is "Archie."



​


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

I just saw this pic on the DM, I think it’s Archie.....




Im not sure though because the Daily Mail always gets wonky on my iPad and always has to reload page etc.

so if someone else can confirm this, I’d appreciate it.

Maybe it’s Meghan’s baby pic because the caption said something like looks like Meghan and then I was redirected and reloaded and can’t find it again.

So."probably not Archie...cute whoever it is!


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Here's something strange to add ...
> 
> https://www.bustle.com/p/prince-georges-nickname-is-archie-this-theory-may-explain-why-15903725
> 
> ...



That's too weird for me. Nicknames aren't real peope's names are they? It's like me calling you Jessica instead of Bonnie.   layful:


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I just saw this pic on the DM, I think it’s Archie.....
> 
> 
> Im not sure though because the Daily Mail always gets wonky on my iPad and always has to reload page etc.
> ...




I saw that picture on the DM too ... thought they meant it was Meghan's baby picture too, but not sure.


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> That's too weird for me. Nicknames aren't real peope's names are they? It's like me calling you Jessica instead of Bonnie.   layful:



Maybe for security reasons they use it.. ??   But that could cause problems with the new Archie now.  He can be nicknamed George and mess up the whole system.


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I saw that on the DM too ... thought they meant it was Meghan's baby picture too, but not sure.




Maybe it is..it does look like a photo from awhile back....yep, it’s probably Meghan.

Thanks, Bonnie.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I just saw this pic on the DM, I think it’s Archie.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 65325
> ...



 It's Meghan!!


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> That's too weird for me. Nicknames aren't real peope's names are they? It's like me calling you Jessica instead of Bonnie.   layful:



This only came out relatively recently when  a member of the public asked Prince George what his name was he replied ''Archie''....


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2019)

Gossip saying he was born 2 weeks ago! Where was he born, anyway?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2019)

Well, if Archie is George's nickname then shame on Meghan and Harry.   (Actually shame on them anyway; Archie is a goofy name.   My apologies to any Archies who may be reading, lol.)


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Gossip saying he was born 2 weeks ago! Where was he born, anyway?




What???

only think I heard was that they did go the hospital and not have the at home birth as planned.


----------



## Laurie (May 8, 2019)

It's to be hoped those before  him in line of succession stay healthy.  King Archie I?  Ye Gods!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2019)

Maybe Kate and William will bump him a little farther down the progression.   :laugh:


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Gossip saying he was born 2 weeks ago! Where was he born, anyway?



Date/Time are correct I believe.  She went into labor and they took her to the hospital on Sunday night. 

*Where the baby was born*

The Duchess of Sussex gave birth at the Portland Hospital, a private hospital in London, ABC News understands.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8787586/meghan-markle-gives-birth-royal-baby/


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2019)

Okay...that pic was Meghan as a baby and the two weeks could have come from this statement from Harry...I took a screenshot...


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2019)

I don't know why people insist on making any claims about who a baby "looks just like" when they are newborn.   Babies change so much so fast, and usually just look like a baby.   I hope the little one is healthy and happy.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 8, 2019)

My late financial adviser{he died last month age 61} nickname was' Archie' his real first name was Arthur


----------



## applecruncher (May 8, 2019)

I like the name. Their baby, they can name it what they want.

I saw a great photo of a genuinely joyous Queen smiling at Archie.


----------



## norman (May 8, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I like the name. Their baby, they can name it what they want.
> 
> I saw a great photo of a genuinely joyous Queen smiling at Archie.


    A name is a name, but Archie does not have a Royal ring to it.  Could Harry and Megan becoming Royal Rebels.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 8, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I just saw this pic on the DM, I think it’s Archie.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 65325
> ...


Looks like both of them to  me.


----------



## applecruncher (May 8, 2019)

Apparently H&M don't care about a royal ring. Baby also isn't going to have a title - their choice.


----------



## Laurie (May 9, 2019)

Years ago there was a radio series in the UK called Educating Archie.

Archie was a ventriloquist's dummy.

No doubt he'll thank his parents for the name when he starts school!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 9, 2019)

I'm curious about the benefits or drawbacks associated with not having a title.

Is that an attempt to allow Archie the chance of a more normal life, etc...


----------



## applecruncher (May 9, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious about the benefits or drawbacks associated with not having a title.
> 
> Is that an attempt to allow Archie the chance of a more normal life, etc...



I think so, but according to what was reported this morning that can change later, if the parents desire.  'Later' could be years or whatever.

btw....Archie Leach = Cary Grant.  :love_heart:


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I think so, but according to what was reported this morning that can change later, if the parents desire.  'Later' could be years or whatever.
> 
> btw....*Archie Leach = Cary Grant*.  :love_heart:




Oh yes,    Archibald Alexander.


----------



## AnnieA (May 9, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious about the benefits or drawbacks associated with not having a title.
> 
> Is that an attempt to allow Archie the chance of a more normal life, etc...



Princess Anne chose not to use titles for her children.   I'd imagine it does help them seem a bit more like their peers growing up, and I've read the royal family have been trending towards downsizing since King George VI.  Andrew and Fergie chose to use titles for the girls, but that seems to fit some of the negatives you read about their characters.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious about the benefits or drawbacks associated with not having a title.
> 
> Is that an attempt to allow Archie the chance of a more normal life, etc...



Absolutely. princess Anne, Charles sister and the Queen's only daughter chose to not have titles bestowed on her own children Zara and Pater. At the time everyone was up in arms wondering how she could do it. wouldn't those children grow up to be common etc.. , but in fact..Zara and Peter have had the freedom to go about their business, growing, up earning a living, and living a life  without the restraints of the Royal protocol, and rules... yet still as grandchildren of the Queen very much a member of the inner circle .


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2019)

Posted at the exact same time Annie


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2019)

This news has just come in..apparently little Archie despite not having a title now will automatically become a Prince when his grandfather prince Charles becomes king... it's all to do with the Male ascended line 

_The new royal Archie Harrison Mountbatten-Windsor will automatically become a prince, but only when his grandfather Prince Charles becomes King.Archie was born on Monday and revealed to the world yesterday by the Duke and Duchess of Sussex, who have chosen not to give their son a courtesy title. 
However,  a royal decree made over 100 years ago by the Queen's grandfather  George V in 1917, means that Archie will automatically gain HRH status,  as will all grandchildren on the direct male line of the sovereign.
Charles'  desire for a slimmed-down monarchy is well documented, and he could  issue new letters patent to overturn the George V convention that  guarantees his grandchildren royal titles._


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2019)

Thanks Holly, that clears it up.


----------



## 911 (May 9, 2019)

Pardon my ignorance, but I do not understand how the royalty lines become what they are. Having stated such, I am hoping to have a few questions answered that may help educate me. So, here goes:
1. Is there a lot of money spent on royalty? What I mean is; do they receive a salary, plus expenses and other monies to run their day to day affairs? 
2. Do the Brits control any of the royal assets?
3. Do Brits manly agree that supporting royalty is something that needs to be or should be continued.
4. Do Brits think that having royal lines will ever end, like when Russia abdicated the throne? 

I warned you that I was ignorant when it comes to knowing anything about royal lines and how it all works.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2019)

Oh goodness that's a lot of questions 911..... I think I'll leave Laurie to answer those....


----------



## Laurie (May 9, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious about the benefits or drawbacks associated with not having a title.
> 
> Is that an attempt to allow Archie the chance of a more normal life, etc...



A title is only automatic for some grades of Royalty.  Otherwise it is conferred by the Sovereign.  

For instance, the title of Princess was conferred on Diana.  It has not on Camilla,  nor as yet, on Megan.

While Eugenie and Beartrice are both princesses, Zara isn't.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2019)

Zara isn't  because princess Anne made that choice, despite the Queens' pleas to the contrary ( at the time) ...


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2019)

Laurie said:


> A title is only automatic for some grades of Royalty.  Otherwise it is conferred by the Sovereign.
> 
> *For instance, the title of Princess was conferred on Diana.  It has not on Camilla,  nor as yet, on Megan.
> *
> While Eugenie and Beartrice are both princesses, Zara isn't.




Interesting.   I was wondering the other day about how Diana got the title. 

Now,  who is Zara?


----------



## Laurie (May 10, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Interesting.   I was wondering the other day about how Diana got the title.
> 
> Now,  who is Zara?


 
Zara is Princess Anne's daughter, and entitled to the same obsequies as William and Harry.

She is her mother's daughter, an Olympic medal winner on her own merit and a redoubtable woman.

As has been punted out, the title of Princess was declined, as was, I think, though I'm not so sure about this, the term of address HRH.  She could still ask for it if she wished.


A bit cynical about the Royals I may be, but I'm an old fashioned guy and I would still bow to her, and not sit in her presence without permission, and even with such permission not sit while she stood.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2019)

Ooooh you are a proper gentleman  Laurie, what good manners you have... shame that's all but died out !!


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2019)

What is considered protocol toward royalty on the part of people who are not their subjects?  In other words, if I should happen to unexpectedly run into the Queen, am I supposed to bow?


----------



## Laurie (May 10, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Ooooh you are a proper gentleman  Laurie, what good manners you have... shame that's all but died out !!




Not so much a matter of politeness but protocol.  I would have done the same for Diana, but very, very reluctantly, and only while the marriage lasted!

Those who owe no fealty to the Queen have no need to bow, though it is common courtesy.   I would offer the same courtesies to the sovereigns of Holland, Denmark and so on as I do to my own.

Having been brought up to it I would be just as polite to the Comte de Paris (King of France, ), George Freidrich, Prince of Prussia (the current Kaiser) and Prince Nikolai, widely accepted to be Tsar of All the Russias (other claimants exist)!


----------



## AnnieA (May 15, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Interesting.   I was wondering the other day about how Diana got the title.



It's my understanding that she wasn't technically Princess Diana as referred to by press and public, but was Princess of Wales.  Kate and Meghan have the titles Princess William and Princess Harry, but don't use them unlike Princess Michael who uses the title along with her husband's name.  Need a Brit to verify all that!   It's my guess that Kate will eventually be called Princess Kate/Catherine informally as Diana was when she becomes Princess of Wales.


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2019)

Sunny said:


> What is considered protocol toward royalty on the part of people who are not their subjects?  In other words, if I should happen to unexpectedly run into the Queen, am I supposed to bow?



I think only her subjects are expected to bow, Sunny but not 100% sure. Not being a subject I wouldn't.


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2019)

From Meghan's Instagram on Mother's Day ...


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2019)

Well, he has toes....


----------



## Laurie (May 16, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> It's my understanding that she wasn't technically Princess Diana as referred to by press and public, but was Princess of Wales.  Kate and Meghan have the titles Princess William and Princess Harry, but don't use them unlike Princess Michael who uses the title along with her husband's name.  Need a Brit to verify all that!   It's my guess that Kate will eventually be called Princess Kate/Catherine informally as Diana was when she becomes Princess of Wales.



While the "Princess" bit is important particularly by those who set store by such things, it is the honorific HRH which is the important bit.  That is decided by the sovereign.

Being married to the son of usurper Kate will eventually be known as Princess of Wales, but she will never get that form of address from me.

No matter what Princess Michael of Kent calls herself she will never get more than the normal courtesy shown to a female from me - the raising of the hat, standing when she does, handing out of or into a conveyance etc.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2019)

Sunny said:


> What is considered protocol toward royalty on the part of people who are not their subjects?  In other words, if I should happen to unexpectedly run into the Queen, am I supposed to bow?


  You wouldn't bow as a female you would curtsey... but, only if you were introduced to her, and not if you bumped into her in the park walking the dogs!!


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> From Meghan's Instagram on Mother's Day ...



If you look closely at his left leg he seems to have some kind of bumpy rash....


----------



## Laurie (May 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> You wouldn't bow as a female you would curtsey... but, only if you were introduced to her, and not if you bumped into her in the park walking the dogs!!



Not quite right there HD.  Although it is not followed much these days, if you owe fealty to the sovereign you should always, without exception, bow or curtsy as appropriate each time the Queen as she approaches/passes you, even if she does it ten times in as many minutes.

Have a look at some news footage of her attending church at Sandringham pr Crathie.  Every member of the family will bow or cuiosy as she passes.  All should do the same.

Some twenty years ago I became aware of a bit of a fuss locally as a helicopter landed in the school playing field.  I realised it was Princess Anne visiting and by the time her limo swept past I was out of the car and able to bow.

As there was just me she, bless her, inclined her head and smiled gently.

THAT'S what the Royal Family is all about.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 16, 2019)

Laurie said:


> While the "Princess" bit is important particularly by those who set store by such things, it is the honorific HRH which is the important bit.  That is decided by the sovereign.
> 
> Being married to the son of usurper Kate will eventually be known as Princess of Wales, but she will never get that form of address from me.
> 
> No matter what Princess Michael of Kent calls herself she will never get more than the normal courtesy shown to a female from me - the raising of the hat, standing when she does, handing out of or into a conveyance etc.



Son of usurper?   'Splain, please.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2019)

Laurie said:


> Not quite right there HD.  Although it is not followed much these days, if you owe fealty to the sovereign you should always, without exception, bow or curtsy as appropriate each time the Queen as she approaches/passes you, even if she does it ten times in as many minutes.
> 
> Have a look at some news footage of her attending church at Sandringham pr Crathie.  Every member of the family will bow or cuiosy as she passes.  All should do the same.
> 
> ...




Except,  my husband who worked with Prince Philip ( name dropper that I am)... asked that very question of the queen's secretary at the time Sir  Robert Fellows, and was told no, her Majesty  would not  expect anyone to bow or curtsey if they haven't been introduced ...so horses mouth , almost !!


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2019)

Yes, please, Laurie. You're saying Charles is an usuper to the throne?


----------



## Falcon (May 16, 2019)

I'm  glad it's  a  boy.    It takes  TWO  hands  to pick  up  a  baby  girl.


----------



## Laurie (May 17, 2019)

*her Majesty would not expect anyone to bow or curtsey if they haven't been introduced .*..
 Of course she wouldn't, would be very ill bred of her to do so (now we're back to Princess Michael of Kent!), it's what polite society  expects though.  The Queen's secretary is hardly the expert in this field, and HM would not expect him to be telling people whether or not they should bow.  This would be a matter for Head of Protocol, perhaps the Lord Chamberlain.

It is only ever a matter of courtesy or convention, but no member of the Upper Ten Thousand would ever think of failing to pay proper respect.  Those of a certain age may remember the gentleman who had to be warned by the police because he threatened to horsewhip a reporter who made disparaging remarks about the Queen!


----------



## Laurie (May 17, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Son of usurper?   'Splain, please.



Prince Charles has been declared Prince of Wales, but the true Prince of Wales, my Prince of Wales for I am Welsh, is a direct descendant of Llewellyn the  Great, and lives in North Wales.

Llewellyn was removed, and the Welsh subjugated, by force of arms, and a usurper installed, and every prince since has been a usurper.

That is why many of my countrymen and women will set foot in Caernafon Castle.  It is where the English carry out their investitures, including the latest, Prince Charles, and is a hated symbol, flaunted by the English, as proof of their domination of Wales.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2019)

Laurie said:


> Prince Charles has been declared Prince of Wales, but the true Prince of Wales, my Prince of Wales for I am Welsh, is a direct descendant of Llewellyn the  Great, and lives in North Wales.
> 
> Llewellyn was removed, and the Welsh subjugated, by force of arms, and a usurper installed, and every prince since has been a usurper.
> 
> That is why many of my countrymen and women will set foot in Caernafon Castle.  It is where the English carry out their investitures, including the latest, Prince Charles, and is a hated symbol, flaunted by the English, as proof of their domination of Wales.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2019)

Laurie said:


> *her Majesty would not expect anyone to bow or curtsey if they haven't been introduced .*..
> Of course she wouldn't, would be very ill bred of her to do so (now we're back to Princess Michael of Kent!), it's what polite society  expects though.  *The Queen's secretary is hardly the expert in this field, and HM would not expect him to be telling people whether or not they should bow. * This would be a matter for Head of Protocol, perhaps the Lord Chamberlain.
> 
> It is only ever a matter of courtesy or convention, but no member of the Upper Ten Thousand would ever think of failing to pay proper respect.  Those of a certain age may remember the gentleman who had to be warned by the police because he threatened to horsewhip a reporter who made disparaging remarks about the Queen!


   Laurie, you're so wrong, Sir Robert Fellows most certainly is an expert in these matters, not only was he the Queens personal private secretary for a very long time .. he is also married to Princess Dianas' sister...and therefore ex brother-in-law to Prince Charles


----------



## Laurie (May 17, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Laurie, you're so wrong, Sir Robert Fellows most certainly is an expert in these matters, not only was he the Queens personal private secretary for a very long time .. he is also married to Princess Dianas' sister...and therefore ex brother-in-law to Prince Charles



He's just the hired help!

Not born and bred to it like generations of Lords Chamberlain  or Dukes of Norfolk.

The nest monarch's secretary is already employed, by Prince Char. When Charles moves into his new job, so will his secretary.  They will both, no matter how well trained, will be totally without experience.  

The Norfolk family have been there almost since the Conquest.  The family name is Fitzalan Howad which can be traced to the Normans.  He is also hereditary Earl Marshall, and will be solely responsible for the next coronation, so he knows a bit about these things, a bit more the some Johnny-come-lately scribbler!


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2019)

It seems on paper at least...Meghan has become a ''princess'...

Listed on Baby Archies'  birth certificate.. she's proclaimed as a Princess of the United Kingdom









Meghan, who gave her name as 'Rachel  Meghan Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Sussex', listed her job as  'Princess of the United Kingdom' - the same as Kate has done previously -  as her son's birth was registered by her husband the Duke of Sussex  today.
Meghan's official title is the  Duchess of Sussex, but when she married Harry, she technically became  'Her Royal Highness, Princess Harry of Wales' - which is why she is a  'princess' on the document.
But despite  this, she will never be Princess Meghan as she married into the royal  family and was not born into it. Under archane rules, she requires  'royal blood' and the Queen would have to reverse centuries of tradition  to alter this.
Archie's birth  certificate confirmed the place of birth as the Portland Hospital and  dismissed speculation that Meghan, who married Harry a year ago on  Sunday, had a home birth in the sanctuary of Frogmore Cottage - the  Sussexes' home on the Windsor Estate.
And  unlike most new parents who have 42 days to attend their local registry  office, the deputy registrar of Westminster Council, Dexsha Mevada,  made the approximately 24-mile trip to the Sussex's Windsor home.
Archie  Harrison Mountbatten-Windsor, the seventh in line to the throne and an  eighth great-grandchild for the Queen and Duke of Edinburgh, arrived at  5.26am on May 6, weighing 7lb 3oz.
Until  now, the duke and duchess have been trying to keep the birth location  private and details of their medical staff a secret. But the certificate  from the City of Westminster register office revealed some key details.


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...icate-reveals-Meghan-gave-birth-Portland.html


----------



## norman (May 17, 2019)

Okay for all the rubbish and proper titles etc....My wife wants to see Archie, not his feet.  Could you imagine how much you coud sell a good photo of Archie to the tabs.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2019)

Holly--all of that is confusing to me.   Why was Diana a princess if she didn't have royal blood?   Seems to me you're either a princess or you're not.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2019)

I found this online....


Who  gets to be a "Prince (or Princess) of the United Kingdom of Great  Britain and Northern Ireland" is governed largely by letters patent  issued by King George V in 1917. This proclamation limited the titles of  prince and princess and the style of royal highness to "the children of  any Sovereign of these Realms and the children of the sons of any such  Sovereign and the eldest living son of the eldest son of the Prince of  Wales." This was modified last month by Queen Elizabeth II to extend to  any children of the eldest son of the Prince of Wales because a  first-born daughter born to Prince William (who would only be styled  "Lady [Name]" under the 1917 letters patent) could one day become queen  if the Succession to the Crown Bill 2012 is enacted by Parliament (which  will happen).

Basically to be a British prince or princess, you'd have to:


be born* to the reigning king or queen, or


be born* to a British prince (not princess!) and be the grandchild of a British sovereign, or


be born* to the eldest son of the Prince of Wales (this allows some great-grandchildren of a sovereign to qualify), or


be  proclaimed by letters patent otherwise (Prince Philip, who renounced  his status as a Greek and Danish prince shortly before marriage, was  proclaimed a British prince by Elizabeth II in 1957).
(*Your title can be upgraded after birth if your grandpa/grandma/mother later accedes to the throne.)

So we currently have 


a Princess Alexandria (the daughter of Prince George, Duke of Kent and granddaughter of George V),
a Princess Anne (the daughter of Elizabeth II),

a Princess Beatrice (the elder daughter of Prince Andrew and granddaughter of Elizabeth II), and
a Princess Eugenie (the younger daughter of Prince Andrew and granddaughter of Elizabeth II).

But we do not have 

a  Princess Zara (the daughter of Princess Anne, who as a woman cannot  pass her titles to her children, and known before her marriage as Miss  Zara Phillips as the daughter of Mark Philips) or
a Princess  Helen (the daughter of Prince Edward, Duke of Kent, and merely the  great-granddaughter of George V and styled Lady Helen Windsor as the  daughter of a duke).
The children of Prince Michael of Kent  and Prince Richard, Duke of Gloucester, are similarly styled lord and  lady instead or prince and princess.


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2019)

Gads ..  I have enough problems with Miss, Mrs., Ms. and Ma'am ...


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Gads ..  I have enough problems with Miss, Mrs., Ms. and Ma'am ...




LOL...just because we're British, doesn't mean we have much more clue than anyone else.tbh!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...just because we're British, doesn't mean we have much more clue than anyone else.tbh!!



We have a lot of Princesses in the states too ... but it's usually preceded by .. ' Daddy's little ....


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2019)

> Gads ..  I have enough problems with Miss, Mrs., Ms. and Ma'am ... ​



Ditto to that, Bonnie!  I also have enough problems with the names of our (currently) 23 Democratic presidential candidates.


----------



## Laurie (May 20, 2019)

With the latest press release and photographs am I being overly pessimistic in wondering if he has landed  a headline seeker like his mother?


----------



## AnnieA (May 20, 2019)

Laurie said:


> With the latest press release and photographs am I being overly pessimistic in wondering if he has landed  a headline seeker like his mother?



That was evident to me from the first; Meghan presents herself very much like my narcissistic (NPD) ex SIL. As the child of two narcissists--very different presentations but narcissists all the same--Harry says he has been in therapy in the past, but it takes a lot to overcome parents like his.   We're working hard as an extended family to teach my niece that her mother is likely to negatively impact the type of person she falls in love with, and that her mother's influence can be overcome with personal growth and insight.

William was at the age that his mother's behavior embarrassed him: I have read that after her Panorama interview he kept his head tucked and would hardly look people in the eye at school.  He chose a discrete partner from a stable family, and chose very well it seems to this point.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2019)

Laurie said:


> With the latest press release and photographs am I being overly pessimistic in wondering if he has landed  a headline seeker like his mother?



I never saw Diana as a "headline seeker", and remember she was killed while being hounded/chased by photographers.

As far as Meghan, would you prefer she & Harry not allow any photographs?  She's not exactly running into the street begging for attention.



AnnieA said:


> *That was evident to me from the first;* Meghan presents herself very much like my narcissistic (NPD) ex SIL.



How so?


----------



## Laurie (May 20, 2019)

*killed while being hounded/chased by photographers.
*
And how did they always know where to find her?


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2019)

Laurie said:


> *killed while being hounded/chased by photographers.
> *
> And how did they always know where to find her?



Surely you jest.

What does all that have to do with baby Archie?


----------



## AnnieA (May 20, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> How so?



@applecruncher - skimming Meghan's now defunct blog.  It was all superficial image ...all about her ..."look at my life that all of you wish you had" which was actually a minor character on a cable tv show, an influencer blog and any well known friends she could snare.  Wonderful daddy was included in the spiel. And after the fallout with her family, it's proved to be fake.  It smelled fake to me from the first. The smug "cat that ate the canary" look started there with the thinly veiled posts alluding to dating Harry just before it became public.    I had never heard of her or her blog which isn't so surprising since I've never had cable tv subscription.  But none of my tv binging younger friends and family had heard of her either, though she gave the impression she was famous on her blog.  I only went to her blog once the news broke that she was dating Harry.  First thoughts were ..."what the heck, Harry?"

Pretty much everything she's done since her wedding confirmed that as well as the army of 'former' friends and family who have dished on her.  She's caused a lot of people who cared about her pain, but narcissists don't care.  All they care about is the next narcissistic supply. Some people make a big deal about her being biracial, but it's her mom that's classy.  I think it's what we call around here "white trash" dad that formed her character most.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> @applecruncher - skimming Meghan's now defunct blog.  It was all superficial image ...all about her ..."look at my life that all of you wish you had" which was actually a minor character on a cable tv show, an influencer blog and any well known friends she could snare.  Wonderful daddy was included in the spiel. And after the fallout with her family, it's proved to be fake.  It smelled fake to me from the first. The smug "cat that ate the canary" look started there with the thinly veiled posts alluding to dating Harry just before it became public.    I had never heard of her or her blog which isn't so surprising since I've never had cable tv subscription.  But none of my tv binging younger friends and family had heard of her either, though she gave the impression she was famous on her blog.  I only went to her blog once the news broke that she was dating Harry.  First thoughts were ..."what the heck, Harry?"
> 
> Pretty much everything she's done since her wedding confirmed that as well as the army  of 'former' friends and family who have dished on her.  She's caused a lot of people who cared about her pain, but narcissists don't care.  All they care about is the next narcissistic supply. Some people make a big deal about her being biracial, but it's her mom that's classy.  I think it's what we call around here "white trash" dad that formed her character most.



Wow, you've really gotten worked up about Meghan.  :whome:

"Army" of former friends?  She has plenty of friends, so ..., we'll just say your definition of an army is different than mine.

Her relationship with her mother Doria is very close.
Her father, not so much and I can see why.
Some cousins on her father's side looking like Jerry Springer rejects showed up at the airport last year but weren't allowed to attend the wedding.
Her half-sister Samantha has been blathering on TV for quite some time, wrote a book which hasn't made it to the bestseller list, and frankly Samantha is a bottom-feeder, as are some of her other relatives.

But...again...this thread "It's a boy!" _started out being about Baby Archie_ (vs grist for those who for whatever reason can't stand Meghan).


----------



## AnnieA (May 20, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Wow, you've really gotten worked up about Meghan.  :whome:...



She does irritate me greatly; I've been a hobby royal watcher for  years so can't avoid her since I like that hobby.  She's a symbolic  stand in for the evil ex narcissistic SIL who is so much like her that I  wish I could type scathing things about!



> ...But...again...this thread "It's a boy!" _started out being about Baby Archie_...



I'm very happy for baby Archie that he came into the world a healthy little boy!   Daughters are generally much more psychologically wounded by narcissistic moms.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2019)

@ AnnieA

You've "quoted" me but modified what I said.  Hope it's just an error.
I never said Meghan irritated me.

I *never* said:
_She does irritate me greatly and I've been a hobby royal watcher for years so can't avoid her since I like that hobby. She's a symbolic stand in for the evil ex narcissistic SIL who is so much like her that I wish I could type scathing things about!
^^
Those are your words, not mine._


----------



## AnnieA (May 20, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @ AnnieA
> 
> You've "quoted" me but modified what I said.  Hope it's just an error.
> I never said Meghan irritated me.
> ...



The ellipses typed before and after the quoted parts indicate they're incomplete quotes from an original post.  I didn't read in your post or respond in kind that you found her irritating.  I said in confirmation to your first quote (the 'worked up' one)  that you are correct, she does irritate me.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2019)

Well, I'm glad that's settled.

Back to Baby Archie.


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Lara (May 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> It seems on paper at least...Meghan has become a ''princess'...
> 
> Listed on Baby Archies'  birth certificate.. she's proclaimed as a Princess of the United Kingdom
> 
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2019)

Hmmm, That's hard to guess. I don't know who filled out that birth certificate; maybe it wasn't Meghan. But it looks so funny to me: 

"Occupation- Princess of the UK".


----------



## AZ Jim (May 29, 2019)

I fail to see why people need to constantly pick on Meghan.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2019)

lara...


We  all know that Prince Harry is a Prince. He has officially held the  title, “Prince Henry of Wales”, since his birth, although he has gone by  “Duke of Sussex” since his wedding.
Meghan  has been called “Meghan, Duchess of Sussex” since her marriage on 19  May last year, but has never been officially referred to as Princess  Meghan.


However,  as the wife of Prince Harry, Meghan is entitled to use the female  equivalent to his title – therefore she can go by Her Royal Highness  Princess Henry of Wales.
However, much like her sister-in-law the Duchess of Cambridge, Meghan Markle goes by her duchess title.
Although  it has never been commented on by the royal family, it is believed the  Princess of Wales titles are not used because of their links to Diana,  Princess of Wales, who died tragically in a car crash in 1997.
It  is likely this is why Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, the second wife of  Prince Charles, does not use the princess title either.


Neither  the Duchess of Cambridge or the Duchess of Sussex will be able to go by  the title “Princess Catherine” or “Princess Meghan” in their own right.
This is a privilege reserved by those of royal birth, such as Prince Harry’s cousins, Princess Eugenie and Princess Beatrice.





https://uk.style.yahoo.com/meghan-markle-princess-archie-birth-certificate-151028453.html


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2019)

I'm totally ignorant on this subject. Does anyone know, does the title of "Prince" or "Princess" carry any rights and privileges that wouldn't be accessible to a Duke or Duchess? Or is it just honorary?


----------

